# balm on troubled waters



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

At the end of the talk someone from the audience asked the Dalai Lama,"Why didn't you fight back against the Chinese?"The Dalai Lama looked down, swung his feet just a bit, then looked back upat us and said with a gentle smile, "Well, war is obsolete, you know."Then, after a few moments, his face grave, he said, "Of course the mind canrationalize fighting back...but the heart, the heart would never understand.Then you would be divided in yourself, the heart and the mind, and the warwould be inside you."from http://www.laughterclubs.com/ tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Such insight.... wonderful thoughts, Tom... keep those coming ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Tom... I just wanted you to know... that one time when you said something very simple to me... it made all the difference in the world in my constitution... You said..... "Don't go down... go around". I'll never forget that one.You have so much to offer here.


----------

